# Tricked-out canister filter setup for a planted tank.



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I finally talked my dad into helping me with a DIY stand for my tank (see the DIY section if you have any thoughts on that subject). The primary reason for the upgrade is so I can finally get myself an Eheim canister filter or a sump. Several questions:

#1 What's a good model of Eheim?
#2. Are lily pipes really worth the hassle and cost?
#3 I'll be removing my CO2 reactor and heater and placing them in-line with the canister, along with maybe a compartment for a UV sterilizer. My dream is to have zero hardware in the tank. Is this feasible with an Eheim's pump, or is that too much strain?
#4 Should I go all-out and just go with a sump?

Thanks guys!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For what size tank, your 29g?

I have an Eheim 2217 for mine. You can do the lily pies if you like, but it comes down to trying to make things look pretty. To go with those you have to use clear tubing over the Eheim supplied green ones, or it sort of defeats the purpose. I like the return and how it returns the water to the tank...the glass one. Also, if you have the clear hoses you'll have the need to run a bottle brush through them every few weeks to keep it clean....the slight build-up you get will also defeat the purpose of "the look." Comes down to personal pref on those, they function well enough. I also have an inline diffuser. You have to get used to the tiny bubbles everywhere. I haven't tried it on the intake side yet, but plan to soon. I am thinking running the bubbles inside, the canister will act like a CO2 reactor. I bought extra tubing to experiment, but haven't done it yet. The bubbles don't bother me much.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Use black vinyl tubing. It is hidden well.

Ben, Canisters have a small air gap on top allowing gas off, best bet is a reactor on the return line. It dissolves 100%.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

dont waste money on a UV steralizer for a 29 gallon.


----------

